# Spicy pasta sauce



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

I'm looking for a recipe for a REALLY spicy pasta sauce, probably maranara. Anyone have some suggestions here?

Thanks.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

chiliboy, try adding some fresh crushed dried red pepper with the olive oil and garlic then add the tomato. or use olive oil infused with crushed dried red pepper. canned smoked chipotle (sp) are extremly hot and would add some funky flavor........


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Thanks *m brown*. I'll have to try that. Where would I find "canned smoked chipotle (sp)"?

Anyone else have suggestions?.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

I get mine at the grocery store in the goya or spanish section or at the local bodaga. What state are you in?


----------



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

A super quick spicy tasty pasta recipe: Start the water first, add salt and by the time the pasta is done the sauce is ready. Best with linguini, bucatini, spagetti or chitarra. This is for 2

1/2 lb pasta

5 anchovy fillets, chopped roughly
1 T capers, rinsed, dried and chopped
2 T black kalamata olives, chopped
2 lg. cloves garlic, pressed
1 15 oz can of tomato, whole peeled
chili flakes
pepper


Saute garlic on medium with good olive oil, add chili flakes to taste, add anchovy fillets, then capers and saute until fragrant about 2-3 minutes. Add the can of tomato and let come to a simmer for 5-7 minutes until the tomato is cooked. Add olives and let warm through.

Now add drained, almost al dente pasta to sauce and coat and cook for 1-2 minutes. Add pepper and start drooling. You will make this over and over. As with any pasta containing seafood, add no parm. Enjoy and let me know if you like this.


----------

